# Sean Penn's Attack on Christians Reposted After Censorship



## Blue Tick

[video=youtube;FxGy2mgiG3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxGy2mgiG3s[/video]


----------



## PresbyDane

Thank you very much for sharing this, I was not aware of what had happened at the Oscars, but I am thankful that some good people are adressing it.


----------



## SolaScriptura

White is absolutely correct about the left wanting to stifle all dissent.


----------



## matt01

Thank you for posting that...


----------



## tdowns

*Great post!*

Thanks...great job James White!


----------



## Pergamum

Wow, what happened at the Oscars?


----------



## Beoga

Here is the original clip:
[video=youtube;hhJOT7CHO94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhJOT7CHO94[/video]
Penn's attack against Christians begins at the 2 minute 30 second mark. This is what Dr. White originally had in his video that youtube deleted. Of course, youtube hasn't taken down this video...


----------



## asc

i'm confused because i don't see Sean Penn singling out Christians in his remark. he's just critical of anyone who supported Prop 8 but that's no big surprise in Hollywood, especially given that his movie was pro-gay. i'm sure that's part of the reason why he won.

on a side note, it's so ironic in his speech how he's trying to "shame" us into not supporting homosexuality. how far the country has fallen!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

What's sad for the likes of that gay screenwriter in blissful tears during this segment is that moment was his heaven and without grace the only one he will ever have.
Sought the world and lost his soul.


----------



## Matthias

Sean Penn did not attack Christians. He did what everyone else does, he made Christians look like haters for protesting what they think is wrong. It will always be like that. They hated and murdered our Lord, they will hate and murder us eventually.

Bring the lions....


----------



## Rangerus

What is most shocking to me is Sean's comments about 'equal rights.' As if Penn and his neo-modernist celeb-politico's are fighting the good fight for some human sub-species that has been suppressed by man since the invention of fire.


----------



## Matthias

Totally.. its "equal" as long as nobody disagrees with his position. Then it's *GASP* hate!!!


----------



## Solus Christus

I feel sorry for Sean Penn and others like him. Clearly they are in their own imaginary worlds where they feel that self-important. And why not? They only have fans, agents, and their peers feeding into their megalomania.

Moments like this remember me of John Bradford's well-known quote (modded) "There but for the grace of God, go I."


----------



## CDM

Attack on Christians? 

No attack. A sodomite sympathizer gives his opinion of those "who voted for Prop 8." And? So what? 

The word "attack" is used far to frequently in this country--even among Christians.


----------



## JBaldwin

CDM said:


> Attack on Christians?
> 
> No attack. A sodomite sympathizer gives his opinion of those "who voted for Prop 8." And? So what?
> 
> The word "attack" is used far to frequently in this country--even among Christians.



To a person who is observing this for the first time, it may not appear to be an attack, but as White pointed out in his video, there's a lot behind Penn's comments, and he was waiting for an opportunity to make them where he wouldn't have to defend himself.


----------



## CDM

JBaldwin said:


> CDM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attack on Christians?
> 
> No attack. A sodomite sympathizer gives his opinion of those "who voted for Prop 8." And? So what?
> 
> The word "attack" is used far to frequently in this country--even among Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a person who is observing this for the first time, it may not appear to be an attack, but as White pointed out in his video, there's a lot behind Penn's comments, and he was waiting for an opportunity to make them where he wouldn't have to defend himself.
Click to expand...


There was a lot behind Penn's comments? Ok. There is a lot behind yours, too...and mine...and everyone else who opines in a public forum. You also say Penn was waiting for an opportunity to make them? How do you know this? Seems to me, he has been making his comments, just as we are doing here, on his public blog, in newspaper ads, magazines, websites, documentaries, talk shows, interviews and so forth. Isn't the Milk movie he won the Oscar for itself a self-congratulatory pro-homosexual propaganda movie about some celebrated sodomite? And, has Penn somewhere said he won't defend his views? 

Sister, please don't think I am picking on you. I am no defender of Penn. But he has the right to opine as he sees fit. So do I. So do you. I am sure you agree. He is against us and our heavenly Father and we are against him and his father the Devil.

If I were to be receiving an Oscar award I would have done the same thing as Penn...just from the other side.  Penn *preaches* against what he perceives to be unrighteousness barfy every chance he gets. Much more so then do today's pastors and preachers--I am terribly sad and embarrassed to say.


----------



## Zenas

Matthias said:


> Sean Penn did not attack Christians. He did what everyone else does, he made Christians look like haters for protesting what they think is wrong. It will always be like that. They hated and murdered our Lord, they will hate and murder us eventually.
> 
> Bring the lions....



While the lions may have gotten them 2,000 year ago, we have shotguns now.


----------



## JBaldwin

CDM said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attack on Christians?
> 
> No attack. A sodomite sympathizer gives his opinion of those "who voted for Prop 8." And? So what?
> 
> The word "attack" is used far to frequently in this country--even among Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a person who is observing this for the first time, it may not appear to be an attack, but as White pointed out in his video, there's a lot behind Penn's comments, and he was waiting for an opportunity to make them where he wouldn't have to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a lot behind Penn's comments? Ok. There is a lot behind yours, too...and mine...and everyone else who opines in a public forum. You also say Penn was waiting for an opportunity to make them? How do you know this? Seems to me, he has been making his comments, just as we are doing here, on his public blog, in newspaper ads, magazines, websites, documentaries, talk shows, interviews and so forth. Isn't the Milk movie he won the Oscar for itself a self-congratulatory pro-homosexual propaganda movie about some celebrated sodomite? And, has Penn somewhere said he won't defend his views?
> 
> Sister, please don't think I am picking on you. I am no defender of Penn. But he has the right to opine as he sees fit. So do I. So do you. I am sure you agree. He is against us and our heavenly Father and we are against him and his father the Devil.
> 
> If I were to be receiving an Oscar award I would have done the same thing as Penn...just from the other side.  Penn *preaches* against what he perceives to be unrighteousness barfy every chance he gets. Much more so then do today's pastors and preachers--I am terribly sad and embarrassed to say.
Click to expand...


First of all, Penn was not just defending his views. He was making an outright attack on those who didn't agree with him. He started right off by naming one group and calling them hateful. Then he launched into a speech about how ashamed the grandchildren of the people who voted for prop 8 would be. 

Secondly, these were no off the cuff remarks. He said right from the beginning that he was working off prepared notes. He named the group and then accused them of being hateful. If you follow the liberal definition of hate crime and it had been another group involved, Penn would have been committing a "hate crime" and the media would have been all over him before the evening was over. 

I have stated my opinion. I will say no more on this.


----------



## CDM

JBaldwin said:


> CDM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a person who is observing this for the first time, it may not appear to be an attack, but as White pointed out in his video, there's a lot behind Penn's comments, and he was waiting for an opportunity to make them where he wouldn't have to defend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot behind Penn's comments? Ok. There is a lot behind yours, too...and mine...and everyone else who opines in a public forum. You also say Penn was waiting for an opportunity to make them? How do you know this? Seems to me, he has been making his comments, just as we are doing here, on his public blog, in newspaper ads, magazines, websites, documentaries, talk shows, interviews and so forth. Isn't the Milk movie he won the Oscar for itself a self-congratulatory pro-homosexual propaganda movie about some celebrated sodomite? And, has Penn somewhere said he won't defend his views?
> 
> Sister, please don't think I am picking on you. I am no defender of Penn. But he has the right to opine as he sees fit. So do I. So do you. I am sure you agree. He is against us and our heavenly Father and we are against him and his father the Devil.
> 
> If I were to be receiving an Oscar award I would have done the same thing as Penn...just from the other side.  Penn *preaches* against what he perceives to be unrighteousness barfy every chance he gets. Much more so then do today's pastors and preachers--I am terribly sad and embarrassed to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Penn was not just defending his views. He was making an outright attack on those who didn't agree with him. He started right off by naming one group and calling them hateful. Then he launched into a speech about how ashamed the grandchildren of the people who voted for prop 8 would be.
> 
> Secondly, these were no off the cuff remarks. He said right from the beginning that he was working off prepared notes. He named the group and then accused them of being hateful. If you follow the liberal definition of hate crime and it had been another group involved, Penn would have been committing a "hate crime" and the media would have been all over him before the evening was over.
> 
> I have stated my opinion. I will say no more on this.
Click to expand...


Ok.

Peace,


----------



## SemperEruditio

The group Penn was referring to are hateful are they not?


----------



## SolaScriptura

Sean Penn made reference to the "signs of hate" they saw as they were driving in... I didn't watch the Oscars, nor did I see the "signs" to which he was referring.

What were on those signs?

Perhaps they _were_ hateful. Particularly if they were from Phelps' group.

Anyway, perhaps Penn's comment was intended to be an attack on Christianity, but because I didn't see the signs, I don't know precisely to what he was responding.


----------



## NDHSR

I did a quick Google search and found this link that had a picture of the protesters. The group was from Westboro Baptist Church.


Anti-Gay Westboro Baptist Church Protests the Oscars, Sean Penn Reacts - LAist: Los Angeles News, Food, Arts & Events


----------



## SolaScriptura

NDHSR said:


> I did a quick Google search and found this link that had a picture of the protesters. The group was from Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> 
> Anti-Gay Westboro Baptist Church Protests the Oscars, Sean Penn Reacts - LAist: Los Angeles News, Food, Arts & Events



Thanks for that. So, Penn _was_ reacting to hate. These folks from Westboro Baptist aren't residents of CA... so they don't have a "dog in the fight" concerning Prop 8.


----------



## AThornquist

I obviously disagree with what Sean Penn and his [email protected] movie stands for, but I can't be mad at all for him reacting to the Westboro Baptist cult. It's just too bad that he can't differentiate between that hateful group and the vast majority of prop. 8 proponents.


----------



## SolaScriptura

AThornquist said:


> It's just too bad that he can't differentiate between that hateful group and the vast majority of prop. 8 proponents.




Can't? ... Or _won't_?


----------



## Grace Alone

Truthfully, I am more ashamed over the protestors than I am over Penn. You expect an unbeliever to act that way.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Grace Alone said:


> Truthfully, I am more ashamed over the protestors than I am over Penn. You expect an unbeliever to act that way.


Huh?


----------



## steven-nemes

I never understand why people say we need equal rights for everyone; surely pedophiles and necrophiles and such all deserve equal rights! And all other forms of sexual deviants as well!


----------



## Knoxienne

steven-nemes said:


> I never understand why people say we need equal rights for everyone; surely pedophiles and necrophiles and such all deserve equal rights! And all other forms of sexual deviants as well!



I like what Rushdoony says about equality- it's a mathematical term and nothing else and it needs to be put back in its mathematical box.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Is sexual preference a right? Is marriage a right? It is clear that this whole debate is not about benefits but having society sign off on the sin of homosexuality as acceptable. It puzzles me because the battle cry of _"Society does not define who I am"_ seems to contradict the demand that we redefine marriage. So society does not define a homosexual but society does define marriage. In order to be seen as a couple homosexuals need society to sign off on their sin and thereby redefine marriage....so then...society does in fact define them.....???? Think I confused myself.


----------

